# Face down, ass up. That's the way I like to...



## CoBilly (Sep 7, 2013)

...eat grass from the bottom of a high country lake in the Colorado mountains



I know it's not the best picture but I almost laughed out loud when I saw this duck feeding


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 7, 2013)

Normal duck behavior.  They even have decoys that look like feeding ducks.
RedHead® Floating Duck Decoys - Mallard Feeder | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## CoBilly (Sep 7, 2013)

Yea, since that song came out I laugh every time I see a duck feeding. This is just the first time I've had a camera on me to get a shot


----------

